# Weird noise when going over bumps



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone else has a sound when they go over bumps. Its kind of like the suspension is making a sound like the wheel is falling off when going over bumps (kind of hard to explain). It sounds like it only comes from the rear behind the drivers seat. I checked my wheels so no they are not falling off. DOes anyone else have this noise or is this something i should get looked at? Thank you!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What year and what production date is your car?

2011-early 2012 models had defective front struts that I and several others had replaced under warranty with an updated version.

The rear suspension on all Cruze models is pretty noisy at low speeds.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, mine has it too, but my "world class intelligence" dealer who are only as smart as their scan tools think nothing is wrong and say everything is tight. Last I knew, checking the 'tightness' of a bad strut as the repair doesn't work, but hey, what do I, the idiot customer, know?

It's like a rattle sound.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yep, mine has it too, but my "world class intelligence" dealer who are only as smart as their scan tools think nothing is wrong and say everything is tight. Last I knew, checking the 'tightness' of a bad strut as the repair doesn't work, but hey, what do I, the idiot customer, know?
> 
> It's like a rattle sound.


I am in the same boat brotha..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I get some noise from the front end, usually happens on an uphill driveway where one wheel hits the incline before the other. I only have 36,000 miles on my car, but I am pretty sure its the sway bar end links making noise. 

Is your car an ECO? there was a service bulletin earlier this year about loose under car aerodynamic panels.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> but I am pretty sure its the sway bar end links making noise.


Those went bad on mine too. They're plastic junk - the plastic deforms hitting potholes and lets the ball joint rattle around in there.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

My car makes an awful noise when going over the expansion joints of the concrete in my neighborhood, I hear it everyday leaving for work and hear it when I come home. I an hear it on rough parts in the road at anytime and I can make the car do it at anytime.

I have had the service advisor, tech and the service manager ride with me to hear the noise and I get either "its normal" or "I think I hear something" but after its looked at they tell me that everything is fine and send me on my way.. I know that my car does not fall under the cutoff in the vin's but at the same time mine was built in Jan of 2012..


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> What year and what production date is your car?
> 
> 2011-early 2012 models had defective front struts that I and several others had replaced under warranty with an updated version.
> 
> The rear suspension on all Cruze models is pretty noisy at low speeds.


My cruze is a 2013 Manual 1lt. It has about 11,000 miles on it. i cant look at the production date becuase someone is borrowing my car right now.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried bringing it to the dealer to get it fixed they said it was the spare tire not being tight enough, BS cuz its still making the noise! This was after i had to take it in four times to get the wind noise fixed!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Toothless, 

I can understand your concern for this noise. If you would like me to look into your situation further please PM me your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

I look forward to your reply, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i actually found the noise... bothered me enough... for me it was where the rear bumber ends by the wheel, when i hit a bump it would shift around.... the black plastic in the wheel well moved and hits the frame... the plastic clip that holds it in place is not snug enough to hold it tight.. if you hit the body right outside the wheel well i can recreate the noise... if thats confusing ( probs is) i will photo the place i am speaking of.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> i actually found the noise... bothered me enough... for me it was where the rear bumber ends by the wheel, when i hit a bump it would shift around.... the black plastic in the wheel well moved and hits the frame... the plastic clip that holds it in place is not snug enough to hold it tight.. if you hit the body right outside the wheel well i can recreate the noise... if thats confusing ( probs is) i will photo the place i am speaking of.


I think i will try this when i get home. Thanks!


----------



## TOMK784 (May 24, 2013)

Hello. I just traded in my '12 Cruze 2LT for a '141LT manual. I knew going into the trade that the 1LT has a softer suspension, and lacks the sport tuned suspension my 2LT did. However, after driving off the lot, I noticed a rattling/knocking noise coming from the rear passenger side. It sounded like something was loose, like a strut or something. It was only at low speeds as well. I took it into the dealership, and the tech told me that the rear strut was going to need to be replaced, as it was either prematurely worn, or whoever the car porter who drove it from Lafayette, Indiana to my dealership in Glenview, Illinois took it on a rough joyride. Given the car is brand new, and had 150 miles on it, I figured the guy who drove it to the dealership, may have gone over a bad bump, or driven on a rough highway. I suppose I will never know, but since that strut was replaced I have not heard that weird noise.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

like i said that is exactly where i heard the noise. its a loose body panel/ loose plastic plug... if you rattle the passanger rear edge of the bumper you will hear it again... i have not done the repair myself i been meaning to jack up the car and pull of the wheel so i can get to it easier


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

TOMK784 said:


> Hello. I just traded in my '12 Cruze 2LT for a '141LT manual. I knew going into the trade that the 1LT has a softer suspension, and lacks the sport tuned suspension my 2LT did. However, after driving off the lot, I noticed a rattling/knocking noise coming from the rear passenger side. It sounded like something was loose, like a strut or something. It was only at low speeds as well. I took it into the dealership, and the tech told me that the rear strut was going to need to be replaced, as it was either prematurely worn, or whoever the car porter who drove it from Lafayette, Indiana to my dealership in Glenview, Illinois took it on a rough joyride. Given the car is brand new, and had 150 miles on it, I figured the guy who drove it to the dealership, may have gone over a bad bump, or driven on a rough highway. I suppose I will never know, but since that strut was replaced I have not heard that weird noise.


This is the kind of noise im talking about. I guess i will just have to fight with my dealer again


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a similar noise, have been fighting with my dealer for over two months. They replaced the rear shock but it still made the noise. We also have a front rattle that they just can't seem to hear. It definitely looks like I'm not alone, but what's up with these service departments, mine told us that they simply can't fix it. ARG!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KSanders, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern as well. Have you been able to ride with your service technician to identify the noise together? Please do not hesitate to send a private message.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> KSanders,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having this concern as well. Have you been able to ride with your service technician to identify the noise together? Please do not hesitate to send a private message.
> 
> ...


Erica--Thanks for your offer. We have been in correspondence with Laura from customer service here, and she has been very helpful. We have also been trying to work with the General Manager from the dealership who seems to be putting us off. I have an entire thread on here that gives all of the details. It's titled "Thumping noise in the back and front". Needless to say, dealing with this for several months now has made us less than happy with the entire situation.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

The problem is that GM (as well as other manufacturers) do not want to pay much for diagnostic time. Typically if a dealership has looked into the problem once and claimed diagnostic time they usually can't claim diagnostic time again without jumping through hoops. I worked as a warranty administrator for GM and Toyota...and Toyota was even worse to deal with. Many times the dealership eats the labor costs of multiple attempts to repair a problem, hence the hesitation to look too deep into a problem that they couldn't quickly and easily find a solution to.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I am in the same boat brotha..


Guess we all have the same dealer:{ For some reason mine is deaf, what I hear to the point of driving me nuts they cant hear at all......


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

ChuzCruze said:


> The problem is that GM (as well as other manufacturers) do not want to pay much for diagnostic time. Typically if a dealership has looked into the problem once and claimed diagnostic time they usually can't claim diagnostic time again without jumping through hoops. I worked as a warranty administrator for GM and Toyota...and Toyota was even worse to deal with. Many times the dealership eats the labor costs of multiple attempts to repair a problem, hence the hesitation to look too deep into a problem that they couldn't quickly and easily find a solution to.


Yes--if it can't be diagnosed with a machine, they don't want to do much more. Mechanics used to work at dealerships, now they are for the most part, parts changers. Who cares if your customer is satisfied or not? Interesting that Toyota is the same with repairs, but from what I hear from Toyota owners, their cars are so perfect and superior that they never need repaired.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

KSanders said:


> Yes--if it can't be diagnosed with a machine, they don't want to do much more. Mechanics used to work at dealerships, now they are for the most part, parts changers. Who cares if your customer is satisfied or not? Interesting that Toyota is the same with repairs, but from what I hear from Toyota owners, their cars are so perfect and superior that they never need repaired.


I wish that was true. Our Toyota has been in the shop almost as much as the Cruze has. Minus repeat visits with the Cruze because problems I took it in for "didn't exist". Customer service at the dealer is a heck of a lot better over there though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey KSanders, 

Thank you for letting me know. Laura will be in soon and I will follow up with her. We will see what we can look into with our internal resources. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey KSanders,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know. Laura will be in soon and I will follow up with her. We will see what we can look into with our internal resources.
> 
> ...


Thank you! We appreciate any and all help from Customer Service.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> like i said that is exactly where i heard the noise. its a loose body panel/ loose plastic plug... if you rattle the passanger rear edge of the bumper you will hear it again... i have not done the repair myself i been meaning to jack up the car and pull of the wheel so i can get to it easier


Did you ever get around to looking into this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KSanders,

You're more than welcome! We're glad that we're able to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> KSanders,
> 
> You're more than welcome! We're glad that we're able to help!
> 
> ...


So do we have a resolution to our problem yet?


----------



## Mr. Pig (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had this problem since the day I drove off the lot. I guess my test drive route didn't have any bumps severe enough to cause the noise, but the way I go to work every day goes down a street that is 25mph and very bumpy, and I get this noise in front and back that almost sounds like the strut is loose, or the sway bar is rattling. I told myself not to worry about it since it did it when brand new, but it is bugging me enough to come here and see if others have the issue...

2013 Eco MT


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with my 2014 LT and was given a replacement rear end (trailing bar) which didn't do the trick. What I didn't like to hear from the mechanic and he showed me the repair order, its a 5 hour job yet G.M only pays 1.5 hours. Gives you that safe feeling inside, plus I really don't enjoy the defective noise coming from the right rear. Its not Right!


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. Pig said:


> I've had this problem since the day I drove off the lot. I guess my test drive route didn't have any bumps severe enough to cause the noise, but the way I go to work every day goes down a street that is 25mph and very bumpy, and I get this noise in front and back that almost sounds like the strut is loose, or the sway bar is rattling. I told myself not to worry about it since it did it when brand new, but it is bugging me enough to come here and see if others have the issue...
> 
> 2013 Eco MT


Plenty of others have this issue--but if you go to your dealer you'll more than likely to be told that you're the only one--that they've never had any reports about this before (that is if they actually hear the noise). We have a noise in the back (dealer replaced struts, that didn't work, they said they would do no more work on it since they attempted to fix it once) and claim to have never heard the front noise--even when using the chassis ear. The odd thing is that while we both hear the noises from both places I hear the front noise more loudly than the back, while my husband hears the back more loudly than the front. We've been dealing with this with the dealer since December, with online help here since the beginning of February to no avail. If anyone ever has any luck if getting this resolved, be sure to post it here.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

You know guys. I remember the cobalt boys having this issue with very low mileage cars and it was found to be either:

1-) Lower control arm bushings going bad.
2-) intermediate steering shaft

Those 2 issues fixed everyone's problems with "clunks", "noise" and "loose front end"
Its very possible the same supplier makes the bushings or shaft for our cars as well. I havent read anywhere in these posts that someone got theirs replaced. All I hear is rear sus components and struts.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

This is what they look like. One of you guys needs to get GM on the phone and demand to met BOTH replaced and see what happens


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr. Pig said:


> I've had this problem since the day I drove off the lot.


What month/year did you buy the car and where do you live?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Gnfanatic said:


> View attachment 66226
> 
> 
> This is what they look like. One of you guys needs to get GM on the phone and demand to met BOTH replaced and see what happens


The trend so far seems to be the rear noise happens most when it's really cold out, and goes away with warmer temps. I've personally observed this and fear it may get warm before I have a chance to dig deeper.

WRT the front control arms, I do hear a faint noise from the front end periodically. I don't think at this point deteriorating control arm bushings would be the cause since we have many members with lots of miles on their cars and we've not yet gotten any reports of front ends falling apart. Come spring I will be pulling my suspension apart to see what there is to see...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'm having the same problem with my 2014 LT and was given a replacement rear end (trailing bar) which didn't do the trick. What I didn't like to hear from the mechanic and he showed me the repair order, its a 5 hour job yet G.M only pays 1.5 hours. Gives you that safe feeling inside, plus I really don't enjoy the defective noise coming from the right rear. Its not Right!


Hello Eddy, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cavy86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I have the same noise from my rear susension when it's cold. After 3 trips to the dealer and no fix, I did my own investigation. My local mechanic told me GM makes really bad suspension. Apparently the noise is coming from the insulator. The material used by GM gets really hard when cold and the noise from the suspension components is all transfered to the chassis.

Basically, its due to cheap design and cheap components. It sounds like there is no suspension or if something is broken.
The GM dealers are clueless. No matter how many times you take your car in, they will say everything is fine.
I drove some Corollas and they make no noise during winter driving.

After owning a Cobalt and knowing that the Cruze is still cheaply designed, there wont be another GM in my driveway.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Gm makes a really bad suspension? Your mechanic is a moron for saying that. What insulator is he speaking of? Coil spring insulator?? if so it would squeak and such, not clunk.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cavy86 said:


> My local mechanic told me GM makes really bad suspension.


Your local mechanic is foolishly painting a LOT of cars with the same brush. Shame on him if those are his exact words.



cavy86 said:


> Apparently the noise is coming from the insulator. The material used by GM gets really hard when cold and the noise from the suspension components is all transfered to the chassis.


This makes some sense, but the noise I am personally experiencing is definitely NOT a frozen insulator. It takes a certain type of small bump on one side of the car or the other to aggravate it. Lots of bumps do not cause this noise, some do. If a frozen insulator or bushing was to blame, pretty much EVERY sharp bump would have a similar acoustic signature audible in the car. This is more of a random "rattle" type noise.



cavy86 said:


> The GM dealers are clueless. No matter how many times you take your car in, they will say everything is fine.


Can't argue there, some dealerships can't be bothered with customer service. Have you tried another dealer? Not that it would help in this particular case since we have not yet seen a definite cure for this noise.



cavy86 said:


> I drove some Corollas and they make no noise during winter driving.
> 
> After owning a Cobalt and knowing that the Cruze is still cheaply designed, there wont be another GM in my driveway.


How do you know the Cruze is cheaply designed and we're not just dealing with a Supplier Quality issue? Either way it sounds like you have your mind made up. Happy trails in your new Corolla.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just throwing this out there I had a crunching noise when I would go over bumps and when suspension would compress then release , Car was into the dealer 5-6 times in a month and a half. Gm finally sent out an engineer to the deal and he looked at it for a day or 2 and finally found it was the e brake cable rubbing on the body. If anyone else gets this make sure dealer checks this as well to prevent a ton of head ache!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

nike12000 said:


> ...found it was the e brake cable rubbing on the body...


Nice info, thanks! Another item added to the list of possible causes.


----------

